
'Buried in the immigration bill is a nat'l ID system called E-Verify' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.the-free-foundation.org/tst7-1-2013.html
======
Cbasedlifeform
From the article: _The mandatory E-Verify system requires Americans to carry a
“tamper-proof” social security card. Before they can legally begin a job,
American citizens will have to show the card to their prospective employer,
who will then have to verify their identity and eligibility to hold a job in
the US by running the information through the newly-created federal E-Verify
database. The database will contain photographs taken from passport files and
state driver 's licenses. The law gives federal bureaucrats broad discretion
in adding other “biometric” identifiers to the database. It also gives the
bureaucracy broad authority to determine what features the “tamper proof” card
should contain._

Apart from the possible benefits (and drawbacks) of such a system, does anyone
believe the US government (and associated bureaucracy) has the expertise to
implement it properly and securely?

~~~
buuda
E-verify already exists and has existed since 1997. However, it is optional
for most employers. It already has biometric identifiers. The bill would make
its use mandatory by employers.

You are correct: the probability that it is properly implemented is not good.
I know for a fact that it can be used to look up people by name alone,
although it does keep an audit trail of who has looked at each person's
records.

------
malandrew
AFAIK the easiest way to defeat bills like this is to bring it to the
attention of the NRA. Just say that it can be used to build up a national
database of gun owners. Gun rights proponents are typically OK with states
doing this but are very wary of federal efforts to register arms.

